# Forgestars: Wheel offset question



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

So like everyone else on here I fell in love with R Millers sema Cruze. I'm in the market for some forgestars but Idk what offset will fit. Anyone have any idea? I pm'd and emailed r/m. Haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey, we are a direct seller of Forgestars for a while no... Love to see a Cruze with them on. Let us know what you are looking at and we'll get you all squared away


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you get 19"

h3llion


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Can you get 19"
> 
> h3llion


We can get any size, but it does depend on the wheel from Forgestar that you are looking at. For example, the F14's and the CF5's are available in 18, 19, 20, etc. The CF10's are currently 20 with 19" releasing in about a week or so. The F10's are only available in 20"

Crash, for your offset question it really depends on 1) how do you want the wheels to sit and 2) what widths do you want. We can get you squared away once we have that info. Offset calculators are also really useful for this as you can take your wheels now with width and offset and play with width and offset to get them to flush out how you may want.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

8" wide wheels, start with a 35 offset.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

1300 bucks

h3llion


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

New thread started in our vendor section


----------

